

Open Google Chrome TextArea in External Editor? - proee

I'd prefer to use Google Chrome as my primary browser, but the one thing that's still keeping me on FF is the ability to use the add-on called "it's all text" which allows you to open a text area in your favorite external editor.<p>Does anyone know of a way to do this in Google's chrome?  I remember seeing a sort of hack that did a copy-paste and kept track of the window id to move the text between the browser and the editor.
======
cpr
On the Mac, since Chrome uses Webkit, you get Cocoa text handling "for free"
in text input areas, i.e., pretty much the full Emacs editing basics.

[http://www.hcs.harvard.edu/~jrus/Site/Cocoa%20Text%20System....](http://www.hcs.harvard.edu/~jrus/Site/Cocoa%20Text%20System.html)
gives the inside skinny.

